# Bangladesh Army adopts Indian Army dress code?



## BanglaBhoot

Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -

Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -


----------



## rajnikant

great find Munshi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Which one is from 2007?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rai.mrityunjay said:


> Which one is from 2007?



The second photo. The Bangladesh CoAS is wearing Khaki and now our Army Chief wear dark green like the IA -


----------



## Tamizhan

Wow that was a new level in paranoia and insecurity...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bond

is it official now? BD military is nothing but might RAW stooges?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Now I hope the Bangladeshis on PDF who were angry when I vehemently protested our soldiers saluting the Indian CoAS last year will realize the implications of that single act has led to this.


----------



## Imran Khan

may be india give them  they saved money

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rajnikant said:


> great find Munshi...



It actually appeared on FB first - 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...609680854.7965.100000645456398&type=1&theater


----------



## Bond

So does that mean BD millitary will not support kallu Miah's plan to support India's north-east insurgency?  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Widow

MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereiignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -


 



whats wrong if two brothers wear similar attire?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Supply&Demand

Heights of Paranoia... 


But for OP's sake....This is the first step of converting Bangladesh into a client state of India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Black Widow said:


> whats wrong if two brothers wear similar attire?



The attire is almost exact except the IA wears dark green and now the BA wears olive green. Everything else is exactly the same.

There was absolutely nothing wrong with the original khaki uniform. Why change it?


----------



## jaunty

So can we call your army as Bangladesh Rawarmy from now on?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amolthebest

@OP

Tomorrow you will say hey our soldiers are wearing the cloths. They are copying Indians. height of insecurity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Bangladesh - one identity confused nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

somebozo said:


> Bangladesh - one identity confused nation!



Lets join hands on that


----------



## TopCat

Khaki being removed due to colonial era legacy. All the forces including police changed the uniform. The last one is army I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

mmm...interesting...

Our formal military uniform used to be identical to that of the Pakistani one. The tradition has remained so ever since independence. There are many similarities with the traditions of the Pakistan military. 

And now Indian? I wonder why  Perhaps it is to get off the Pakistan-era, but they could have done so way earlier. I'd support a change in uniform, but Indian? Come now, let's have some originality

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Khaki being removed due to colonial era legacy. All the forces including police changed the uniform. The last one is army I guess.



But why adopt the IA style of uniform?


----------



## Amolthebest

MBI Munshi said:


> But why adopt the IA style of uniform?



Normally people follows rock stars


----------



## Zabaniyah

Amolthebest said:


> Normally people follows rock stars



You are not a rock star.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> But why adopt the IA style of uniform?



I think the uniform looks more like Chinese... May be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

OOPS. there goes your pride!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fazlu

iajdani said:


> I think the uniform looks more like Chinese... May be.


 
Observe gentlemen, the final straw of desperation.

'Chinese, perhaps. '

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amolthebest

Zabaniya said:


> You are not a rock star.



.....................


----------



## TopCat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> I think the uniform looks more like Chinese... May be.



The Chinese army chief wears a markedly different style of uniform -


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> I think the uniform looks more like Chinese... May be.



May be...










Although, the Chinese one looks sharp!


----------



## harpoon

Zabaniya said:


> And now Indian? I wonder why  Perhaps it is to get off the Pakistan-era, but they could have done so way earlier. *I'd support a change in uniform, but Indian? Come now, let's have some originality*



All shades of green and Khaki are already taken by armies around the world..so you may have to invent a new color for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Relax Dude - Pakistan Army Uniform has also changed significantly over the year.








(This is Khaki Uniform still the same since last 60 years). Only field uniform changed.
Now slightly different

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> May be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, the Chinese one looks sharp!



Nah. That one looks more like Indian uniform.


----------



## karan.1970

MBI Munshi said:


> The attire is almost exact except the IA wears dark green and now the BA wears olive green. Everything else is exactly the same.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing wrong with the original khaki uniform. Why change it?



Probably its more to do with BD's desire to totally disassociate with Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Look new Chinese Type 07 uniform....








Type 07 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Still much closer to the Indian version -


----------



## Zabaniyah

Areesh said:


> Nah. That one looks more like Indian uniform.



Indeed it does 



MBI Munshi said:


> Still much closer to the Indian version -



Yep, it is alright


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Lets face it. The BA has copied the IA uniform.


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Probably its more to do with BD's desire to totally disassociate with Pakistan...



What's the point of this "disassociation" after so many years and that too when PA itself has changed it's unifrom?


----------



## TopCat

No I think its the batch production of Chinese Uniform and the left over were thrown at BA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Areesh said:


> What's the point of this "disassociation" after so many years and that too when PA itself has changed it's unifrom?



AFAIK, you are still sticking to Khaki.


----------



## Areesh

harpoon said:


> AFAIK, you are still sticking to Khaki.



Nope. Khaki is only limited to ceremonies. Practically soldiers involved in combat etc aren't wearing Khaki's. 

You can check Patriot's post for further info.


----------



## TopCat

Areesh said:


> Nope. Khaki is only limited to ceremonies. Practically soldiers involved in combat etc aren't wearing Khaki's.
> 
> You can check Patriot's post for further info.



We were actually discussing about non combat suit.


----------



## Saleem

the new PA uniform is terrible - no belts - they look like labour troops working on road construction manually.......


----------



## Areesh

iajdani said:


> We were actually discussing about non combat suit.



Humm. My bad.


----------



## rajnikant

Lol funny indeed..great job BA


----------



## ashokdeiva

MBI Munshi said:


> The attire is almost exact except the IA wears dark green and now the BA wears olive green. Everything else is exactly the same.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing wrong with the original khaki uniform. Why change it?


There is no problem with the old one, but every few years once every force tries to modernize the look and feel of the entire force. Just like an overhaul.
Are you saying that there was no opposition from your own army, in case this was a order/suggestion to change the uniform by INDIA.
In that case, let me say you this that your army's generals are dumb fools.


----------



## Zabaniyah

If I had my army, they'd certainly be wearing a uniform with a combo of Soviet/Nazi elements. 

Ultimate badassery

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## harpoon

Zabaniya said:


> If I had my army, they'd certainly be wearing a uniform with a combo of Soviet/*Nazi* elements.
> 
> Ultimate badassery



Don't know about Soviets, but Nazi uniforms were really badass. I doesn't matter how much you hate them, you cannot but appreciate their sense of style

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zabaniyah

ashokdeiva said:


> There is no problem with the old one, but every few years once every force tries to modernize the look and feel of the entire force. Just like an overhaul.
> Are you saying that there was no opposition from your own army, in case this was a order/suggestion to change the uniform by INDIA.
> *In that case, let me say you this that your army's generals are dumb fools*.



When the Awami League came to power, Hasina fired many of BA's top officers. She only wants loyalists in the military. 

Yeah, call it Stalin-ism if you'd like 
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=94285



harpoon said:


> Don't know about Soviets, but Nazi uniforms were really badass. I doesn't matter how much you hate them, you cannot but appreciate their sense of style



Indeed


----------



## harpoon

Saleem said:


> the new PA uniform is terrible - no belts - they look like labour troops working on road construction manually.......



I think your Army settled for the cheapest fashion designer.


----------



## Classof90

harpoon said:


> Don't know about Soviets



Come on man,Soviet=Badass


----------



## Skallagrim

Instead of jumping to a certain conclusion merely from one photograph it had been better to ask a bd military professional first. To my knowledge they wear different types of uniforms for different occasions. The combat uniform didn't change in recent years, or did it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

OH MBI is just trying to appear young, about 14-15, but he's really 40.


----------



## GR!FF!N

copyright infringement...


----------



## Zabaniyah

GR!FF!N said:


> copyright infringement...



Sue us then 

P.S. We also use the term "Indian Food" for Bangladeshi owned restaurants around the globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Classof90 said:


> Come on man,Soviet=Badass



Naah..I like Nazi uniform better especially the SS..terrifyingly Badass.


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Wait and see !!! Once anti-Awami Leaque govt comes to power than again it would be reverted.

@ You remember, how the "Rakki Bahini" and its uniform "Olive green" was abolished and changed in 1975/76 ?????

@ "Mullah rar dour musjit porjonta ar AL er dour Delhi porjonta".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

its 99% same uniform lolz look cap yellow rounds on forearm and red signs near neck its almost same and made by same shop i thing 

after we drop khaki bangladesh is confused


----------



## ashokdeiva

harpoon said:


> Naah..I like Nazi uniform better especially the SS..terrifyingly Badass.


me too man, they look really fancy in thier outfit. NAZI's really had the punch in thier uniforms


----------



## Zabaniyah

Imran Khan said:


> after we drop khaki bangladesh is confused



Yeah....I'm confused


----------



## ashokdeiva

Zabaniya said:


> When the Awami League came to power, Hasina fired many of BA's top officers. She only wants loyalists in the military. :


sorry mate, sure then that your country is not in the right direction. Nor its civil leaders nor its army officers.
In case an officer is fired with out a proper reason then its the responsibility of his officers to revolt the decession.


----------



## Zabaniyah

On second thoughts....






Man, I dream about marching like that someday. In that uniform!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Zabaniya said:


> On second thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I dream about marching like that someday. In that uniform!



Sorry, only AFTER India has adopted that uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Imran Khan said:


> its 99% same uniform lolz look cap yellow rounds on forearm and red signs near neck its almost same and made by same shop i thing
> 
> after we drop khaki bangladesh is confused



You didn't drop Khaki.Its still your ceremonial dress.



ashokdeiva said:


> me too man, they look really fancy in thier outfit. NAZI's really had the punch in thier uniforms



It was designed by HUGO BOSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Classof90

harpoon said:


> Naah..I like Nazi uniform better especially the SS..terrifyingly Badass.



I agree that the Nazis had style and they were badass.But also saying the Soviets were badass as well,esp through their actions.Spetsnaz,especially GRU and Alfa, got serious style


----------



## Imran Khan

Zabaniya said:


> Yeah....I'm confused



dont be confused just adopt ours new one 

here is i gifted you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

^Lawl  

Thanks!


----------



## zip

We should sue bangladesh army for copy right violation ..


----------



## harpoon

Imran Khan said:


> dont be confused just adopt ours new one
> 
> here is i gifted you



Thats battle fatigue my friend.


----------



## Imran Khan

harpoon said:


> You didn't drop Khaki.Its still your ceremonial dress.
> 
> 
> 
> It was designed by HUGO BOSS.



its just remain little in officers hands sir jee


----------



## harpoon

Classof90 said:


> I agree that the Nazis had style and they were badass.But also saying the Soviets were badass as well,esp through their actions.Spetsnaz,especially GRU and Alfa, got serious style



One thing that I will borrow from Soviets is their national anthem. No other national anthem , even India's, come close to that.


----------



## Bond

Lakh Lanat on RAW-BD millitary dalal stooges... 



MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -


----------



## livingdead

harpoon said:


> One thing that I will borrow from Soviets is their national anthem. No other national anthem , even India's, come close to that.


India's national anthem is like bhajan. I feel sleepy sometimes. 

BDR should adopt pakistani uniform. We will know which uniform is more badass when next mutiny happens there.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Did they get those from China???

Then we know the problem.


----------



## Zabaniyah

zip said:


> We should sue bangladesh army for copy right violation ..





fateh71 said:


> Did they get those from China???
> 
> Then we know the problem.



Sue China? They are the king of ripoffs anyway, so who cares right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

hinduguy said:


> *India's national anthem is like bhajan. I feel sleepy sometimes. *
> 
> BDR should adopt pakistani uniform. We will know which uniform is more badass when next mutiny happens there.



Its only good in instrumental..but the Soviet anthem rocks both in instrumental & vocal. In case of a war you don't need any pep talk before assaulting enemy positions..play the anthem and you are good to go.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ah....the Soviet anthem....nothing beats that! I wish my country had something like that!


----------



## harpoon

Zabaniya said:


> Ah....the Soviet anthem....nothing beats that! I wish my country had something like that!




You can change as Canada changed their anthem.

If I had my way, I will change India's anthem to rhyme with Imperial March.


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh got the worst anthem in the world... I hated it since my childhood. And I hated it most when I had to go to school assembly. I never memorized it... LOL


----------



## Syed Naved

Black Widow said:


> whats wrong if two brothers wear similar attire?


well thn,whats the problem with khaki ? afterall pakistanis are also our brothers.Infct I wud like to say , kya hoga agar india bhi bangal ya pak army k dress paehn le,wats wrong on it. 



harpoon said:


> You can change as Canada changed their anthem.
> 
> If I had my way, I will change India's anthem to rhyme with Imperial March.


 the most beautiful anthems are, " mautini" of Iraq,"pak sar zameen " of Pakistan,Anthem Of KSA.


----------



## livingdead

Syed Naved said:


> well thn,whats the problem with khaki ? afterall pakistanis are also our brothers.Infct I wud like to say , kya hoga agar india bhi bangal ya pak army k dress paehn le,wats wrong on it.


We have bigger army, it will be expensive to change all dress.
Bangladesh has big rmg sector,but small army, you can have dresses of 7 colours (one for each day). 



harpoon said:


> You can change as Canada changed their anthem.
> 
> If I had my way, I will change India's anthem to rhyme with Imperial March.



I want chak de India as national anthem.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh got the worst anthem in the world... I hated it since my childhood. And I hated it most when I had to go to school assembly. I never memorized it... LOL



_Amar sonar bangla...._

That's all I remember 



hinduguy said:


> We have bigger army, it will be expensive to change all dress.
> Bangladesh has big rmg sector,but small army, you can have dresses of 7 colours (one for each day).



BD make uniforms for NATO  
BD making US, NATO troops? uniform


----------



## livingdead

Zabaniya said:


> _Amar sonar bangla...._
> 
> That's all I remember
> 
> 
> 
> BD make uniforms for NATO
> BD making US, NATO troops? uniform


Exactly. I expect to see the summer collection for bd army soon.


----------



## ebr77

Well actually BA have different dress for different occasion, season, operation, on basis of their need, so if some happen to look like IA dress, then whats the problem mate, you can still look at his shoulder. 
HE IS A SOLDIER/OFFICER OF BA. That's all there is to say about this topic.
Thanks.


----------



## Classof90

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh got the worst anthem in the world... I hated it since my childhood. And I hated it most when I had to go to school assembly. I never memorized it... LOL



God the lyrics sucked...and never mind the composition...


----------



## Ajaxpaul

What about a world Army fashion show?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ajaxpaul said:


> What about a world Army fashion show?



Sure, I'm up for it! Surely, it'll benefit Bangladesh's RMG sector


----------



## Syed Naved

hinduguy said:


> We have bigger army, it will be expensive to change all dress.
> Bangladesh has big rmg sector,but small army, you can have dresses of 7 colours (one for each day).
> 
> 
> 
> I want chak de India as national anthem.


 brother sugguession is very good,but dont understand pehle wali dress pak army se milta tha,ab jo dress code vo indian army se milti ha,jo ki hum logon ko pasand nahi toh is ko chnge krke again previous dress code agar hum log use karein wats the problm? do u feel problm bcoz it's similar to pakistan's ?


----------



## harpoon

Syed Naved said:


> brother sugguession is very good,but dont understand pehle wali dress pak army se milta tha,ab jo dress code vo indian army se milti ha,jo ki hum logon ko pasand nahi toh is ko chnge krke again previous dress code agar hum log use karein wats the problm? do u feel problm bcoz it's similar to pakistan's ?



So you experimented with Pakistan & India. What next?..Myanmmar.



Zabaniya said:


> Sure, I'm up for it! Surely, it'll benefit Bangladesh's RMG sector



Every year armies around the world will converge to show off their uniform and see whose uniform is more bad ***...Seems like a nice idea.


----------



## Syed Naved

hinduguy said:


> We have bigger army, it will be expensive to change all dress.
> Bangladesh has big rmg sector,but small army, you can have dresses of 7 colours (one for each day).
> 
> 
> 
> I want chak de India as national anthem.


 
INDIAN GOVT TOH BEHIND THE SCENE ME BAHUT KUCH KIA<PAROSHI MULK KE INTERNALS AFFAIRS PE NAZARANDAJI<SO CALLED FASHION SHOW BAHUT KUCH HE TOH KIA, now I think it wud be better if ur govt come infront from behind da scene .
If it want to do anything , ok no problem,do it infront everyone,but doing everything like a thief....ahh itz not a wise thing.
about 7 dress code,well it wud be better if you told this to our p.m I think she wud never discard this amazing INDIAN IDEA  AFTERALL , for S.H Wajeed ," India is always right "



harpoon said:


> So you experimented with Pakistan & India. What next?..Myanmmar.
> 
> 
> 
> Every year armies around the world will converge to show off their uniform and see whose uniform is more bad ***...Seems like a nice idea.


 well we never need to be xperienced bcoz we're happy wih the old one,but I think, probably India's most loyal friend S.H.Wajeed may b somehow feels for it , or may be she did it due to her love for India  nothing strange  afterall hasina undertand only India.........so everything is possible



xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold


 no doubt on this  well said brother


----------



## harpoon

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



Yeah right..but 91,000 superior under wear wearing PA surrendered without much fight to IA in 1971.



Syed Naved said:


> no doubt on this  well said brother



Your country is a testament of our balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

Syed Naved said:


> brother sugguession is very good,but dont understand pehle wali dress pak army se milta tha,ab jo dress code vo indian army se milti ha,jo ki hum logon ko pasand nahi toh is ko chnge krke again previous dress code agar hum log use karein wats the problm? do u feel problm bcoz it's similar to pakistan's ?


okey, wear this color for some period, if it does not suit your style, you can go back to pakistani color scheme.
Or you can have two sets of uniform, when BNP comes to power use pakistani one. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bond

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



Here is the image of "people with balls"...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Lol so you predicted in your book that Bangladesh Army will adopt a uniform similar to Indian Army? Mind sharing why you think they d do this?

Still Bangladeshi Uniform looks somewhat different to me











Its a different green.


----------



## livingdead

Syed Naved said:


> INDIAN GOVT TOH BEHIND THE SCENE ME BAHUT KUCH KIA<PAROSHI MULK KE INTERNALS AFFAIRS PE NAZARANDAJI<SO CALLED FASHION SHOW BAHUT KUCH HE TOH KIA, now I think it wud be better if ur govt come infront from behind da scene .


Altaf Hussain Singing song.. burkhay mein rehnay do burkha na uthooo.. - YouTube


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> Lol so you predicted in your book that Bangladesh Army will adopt a uniform similar to Indian Army? Mind sharing why you think they d do this?
> 
> Still Bangladeshi Uniform looks somewhat different to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a different green.



The sunlight makes the IA uniform appear blue but both the uniforms are just a slightly different shade of green.


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> The sunlight makes the IA uniform appear blue but both the uniforms are just a slightly different shade of green.



Ok I retract my statement. Infact it does look exactly the same. Why do you think they have done this?











Look at this photo, Indian stooge sitting with "Almost Indian" like Army chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> Ok I retract my statement. Infact it does look exactly the same. Why do you think they have done this?



To show that the BA is a subservient or auxiliary force to the IA. That why you had our soldiers salute your CoAS last year. Its all symbolism that the BA is only in name only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

lol look at Bangladesh Team Jersey ( practice session) and indian jersey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> To show that the BA is a subservient or auxiliary force to the IA.* That why you had our soldiers salute your CoAS last year.* Its all symbolism that the BA is only in name only.



But then this happened 






So Indian officers saluted Bangladesh Army cheif and Bangladeshi officers saluted Indian Army Chief. 

So who is subservient to whom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

It seems like Indians can't go 1 thread without mentioning 71. 

They feel so proud of themselves that they beat up on a country 7x smaller then them. 

All those other (small) countries better watch out too, India will beat you up (if you are 7x smaller then it)


----------



## Roybot

Rusty said:


> It seems like Indians can't go 1 thread without mentioning 71.
> 
> They feel so proud of themselves that they beat up on a country 7x smaller then them.
> 
> All those other (small) countries better watch out too, India will beat you up (if you are 7x smaller then it)



Off topic, but back then Pakistan was 1/4th the size of India



kobiraaz said:


> lol look at Bangladesh Team Jersey ( practice session) and indian jersey



Even has the same sponsor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Roybot said:


> Off topic, but back then Pakistan was 1/4th the size of India
> 
> 
> 
> Even has the same sponsor




Does that make you feel even more proud?


----------



## Bond

Can't help- when the topic revolves around BD, Pak & India- history references come to in to picture automatically !!!



Rusty said:


> It seems like Indians can't go 1 thread without mentioning 71.
> 
> They feel so proud of themselves that they beat up on a country 7x smaller then them.
> 
> All those other (small) countries better watch out too, India will beat you up (if you are 7x smaller then it)


----------



## LaBong

Bd army should adopt victoria's secret summer collection. Would suit them better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


>



This is Bd's new Army Cheif Iqbal Karim. At least he is tall. Rest I decided not to put too much pressure in my head. All I know, another term under BAL, Bd will become another Sikkim. Let Bangladeshis decide their fate . Good luck!!!


----------



## third eye

MBI Munshi said:


> To show that the BA is a subservient or auxiliary force to the IA. That why you had our soldiers salute your CoAS last year. Its all symbolism that the BA is only in name only.



It is strange and sad that on a Defence Forum we find faults in soldiers following Military Docorum.

Soldiers from IA & PA who have faought wars also salute each other, why even the BSF and Rangers salute each other so whats the fuss ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

Al-zakir said:


> This is Bd's new Army Cheif Iqbal Karim. At least he is tall. Rest I decided not to put too much pressure in my head. All I know, another term under BAL, Bd will become another Sikkim. Let Bangladeshis decide their fate . Good luck!!!



He's tall? I thought the midget's our army chief! Oh wait.. now I see the green BD Army thing.


----------



## EjazR

Well it does look like Chinese colour as iajdani showed.

MBI Munshi will have to come up with another conspiracy theory.

Sometimes I think we should get all the conspiracy theorists from India, Pakistan, BD together and make a super duper masala movie. It would be pretty hilarious and epic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Ajaxpaul said:


> What about a world Army fashion show?


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...arachi-fashion-week-wraps-up.html#post2184778


----------



## integra

The picture belongs to this news, 
theres a new kid on the block.
Contrary to popular belief a gov elected
COAS never goes twirling from the twitch
of their masters but typically the opposite happens.

I sure hope the tradition continues this time.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Newly appointed Chief of Army Staff Lt Gen Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan yesterday took over charge of the force.

He is replacing the outgoing army chief Gen Mohammad Abdul Mubeen, says a press release.

Earlier, the tenure of army chief Gen Mubeen was extended for 10 days from June 16 considering public interest.

The outgoing and newly appointed chiefs of army staff signed on the command receiving and giving book at a ceremony in the capital yesterday.

Principal staff officers and high-ups of the Bangladesh Army were present at the ceremony.

Meanwhile, Gen Mubeen placed wreaths at Shikha Onirban (Eternal Flame) and paid tribute to the martyrs of the War of Liberation in 1971. 

He was given the 'guard of honour' credential at the Officers' Club in Dhaka Cantonment and was bade farewell according to the army's heritage.

He served as the chief of army staff since June 15, 2009.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=239759


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Bd army should adopt victoria's secret summer collection. Would suit them better.



Damn...I feel sexy already!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Well if it is our women in uniforms, Victorias collection
and a bit of mascara here and there would help to dodge 
some bullets anyways :\


I'll agree with Zabs though, I love Stormtroopers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

apo_Asura said:


> He's tall? I thought the midget's our army chief! Oh wait.. now I see the green BD Army thing.


The midget was your chief it seems. lol.


----------



## RayOfLight

MBI Munshi said:


> The attire is almost exact except the IA wears dark green and now the BA wears olive green. Everything else is exactly the same.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing wrong with the original khaki uniform. Why change it?



Come on.. dont you think "khaki" is not that look good in 2007 pic? Khaki is like Police uniform...
BD Guys in Olive Green looks neat & professional....


----------



## Syed Naved

MBI Munshi said:


> To show that the BA is a subservient or auxiliary force to the IA. That why you had our soldiers salute your CoAS last year. Its all symbolism that the BA is only in name only.


If BA has minimum self respect of ther own,hafta change this dresscode


----------



## Syed Naved

RayOfLight said:


> Come on.. dont you think "khaki" is not that look good in 2007 pic? Khaki is like Police uniform...
> BD Guys in Olive Green looks neat & professional....


 khaki is a very traditional army uniform,how can it be policeman like??


----------



## Luffy 500

Is it something out of the blue? Come on guys its the fagots awami dalals we are talking about here. They can do anything to please their masters in delhi. This is nothing compared to the pilkhana massacre and everyday border killings. But as Md Akmal siad "awamileger dour delhi porjonto". It will change with the ouster of the awami indian dalals.


----------



## livingdead

Luffy 500 said:


> Is it something out of the blue? Come on guys its the fagots awami dalals we are talking about here. They can do anything to please their masters in delhi. This is nothing compared to the pilkhana massacre and everyday border killings. But as Md Akmal siad "awamileger dour delhi porjonto". It will change with the ouster of the awami indian dalals.


Which dalal will replace the awami ones.


----------



## Luffy 500

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



Epic post. 






And the post of the year goes to xyxmt.



hinduguy said:


> Which dalal will replace the awami ones.



Allah(swt) knows best. If allah(swt) wills there won't be any dalal.


----------



## livingdead

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold





Luffy 500 said:


> Epic post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the post of the year goes to xyxmt.


That priviledge belongs to the scots, but dont mess with them. They can easily screw you.


----------



## punit

DO IA have copyright over olive green design and color


----------



## punit

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



 some one is trying to come out of closet .. online. what else interests u apart from underwear, balls etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

I noticed it too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there are slight difference between Indian and bangladeshi uniform now  
Why are they necessary to transform it in indian way . we should try to avoid any similarity between our arme forces uniform with the uniform of our neighboring countries .


----------



## 45'22'

monitor said:


> I noticed it too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> there are slight difference between Indian and bangladeshi uniform now
> Why are they necessary to transform it in indian way . we should try to avoid any similarity between our arme forces uniform with the uniform of our neighboring countries .


yeah there should be a different uniform,i agree with u


----------



## monitor

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



off topic how big underwear need to hold Pakistani balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -


As long Bangladesh will keep choosing India tout Hasina this will keep happening Bangladesh needs to get rid of her and also develop its Armed Forces keeping India in Mind because after some years it is quite possible India and Bangladesh indulge in land dispute and Bangladesh Army should maintain its own pride

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

Zarvan said:


> As long Bangladesh will keep choosing India tout Hasina this will keep happening Bangladesh needs to get rid of her and also develop its Armed Forces keeping India in Mind because after some years it is quite possible India and Bangladesh indulge in land dispute and Bangladesh Army should maintain its own pride


 It was Muzib who destroyed Bd first, Now Its Hasina his daughter,the all time great Indian tout ever born on Bd is destroyin Bd . 
I think it wud be better if India declare her , " Chief minister of east bengal "   No doubt hasina wud be vry happy on this title


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Amolthebest said:


> Normally people follows rock stars



 

man, o man...



Zabaniya said:


> If I had my army, they'd certainly be wearing a uniform with a combo of Soviet/Nazi elements.
> 
> Ultimate badassery




two polar opposite sides....


----------



## Valek

xyxmt said:


> you should be relaxed when I tell you about a big difference in uniforms, Indian Soldiers dont wear underwear, they dont need to, have no balls to hold



Funny how these 'ball less' soldiers kicked your *** and carved you like a turkey in 1971. Makes one wonder about the testicular fortitude of the Pakistani soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

well, fertility rate is more among non-underwear users! This is because scrotum needs cooler temperature, thats why it is designed in that way hanging outside of the body!


----------



## LaBong

Start dripping your balls in ice before procreate.


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> well, fertility rate is more among non-underwear users! This is because scrotum needs cooler temperature, thats why it is designed in that way hanging outside of the body!



Is this based on some survey?


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Is this based on some survey?


Don't know! But i was taught, in Bangladeshi villages sterility is lower because they use lungi without underwear and in city excessive use of underwear leads to sterilty as it keeps scrotum in touch with the body resulting in increased scrotum temperature! The same reason is responsible for high sterility among those who use hot water in bath tub!


----------



## integra

Ok now that's weird, I've always thought leg muscles from 
Ischiums (which ironically sounds a bit like those death metal stuffs)
are just beside the scrotum so that it stays warm, if it's cool
the crussadors won't march in at sufficient speeds.


----------



## kobiraaz

integra said:


> Ok now that's weird, I've always thought leg muscles from
> Ischiums (which ironically sounds a bit like those death metal stuffs)
> are just beside the scrotum so that it stays warm, if it's cool
> the crussadors won't march in at sufficient speeds.


nytimes.com/2007/09/18/health/18real.html


----------



## Tshering22

MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -



Don't tell me you were proud of wielding Pakistani Army dress code? Because honestly, you could choose any form of military dress code. Why'd you want to continue with a code that is of your once enemy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

MBI Munshi is back.... Hope his time was well spent on the mission of recruiting more Bangladeshis for RAW...

On topic...: This is getting really scary... Whats next..? Bangladesh will copy India's national flag..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Our new SD has a shade different from IA. The difference may show if both are photographed together. However, this deep color does not go well with the average Bangladeshi complexion. It should have been much lighter. The day to day office uniform with short sleeve shirts is okay.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

asad71 said:


> Our new SD has a shade different from IA. The difference may show if both are photographed together. However, this deep color does not go well with the average Bangladeshi complexion. It should have been much lighter. The day to day office uniform with short sleeve shirts is okay.



The shade is almost exact but because of the flash from the camera it looks lighter ....


----------



## airuah

MBI Munshi said:


>



if you see this pic there is a difference....one guy is having the golden rope thing to his right while the other wears it on his left


----------



## kobiraaz

^ doesn't matter. Both are Bangladeshi officer here lolz


----------



## tvsram1992

Bangladeshi pdf members might be Anti India but govt and military of Bangladesh is pro India .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

kobiraaz said:


> lol look at Bangladesh Team Jersey ( practice session) and indian jersey


 



We are brothers we will dress same. our Enemy are envy of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

airuah said:


> if you see this pic there is a difference....one guy is having the golden rope thing to his right while the other wears it on his left



The Chief wears his lane-yard on the right.


----------



## Fazlu

asad71 said:


> The Chief wears his *lane-yard* on the right.



lanyard....


----------



## asad71

1.If I may get into little detail. During WW II British IA troops in Africa and Europe kept on wearing the khaki as the battle-dress. Against the Japs OG was introduced. After the war Partition followed, but present IA continued to fight the Nagas who had declared independence for themselves. So OG continued in wide use in IA and was eventually adopted as the standard uniform. PA adopted khaki which, as battle-dress, also camouflaged well in their terrain.

2. Psychologically our people are allergic to anything Indian. This thread is not meant to discuss the reasons, etc. Moreover, the memory of IA's OG uniformed JRB atrocities are too fresh in our minds. People, therefore, are bound to get upset if our army is seen in IA attire. That is a reality which we can do nothing about, but must take into consideration for popular comfort.

3. Globally "khaki" is the army color, as navy blue and white for the navy, and sky blue is for the air force. If you study you will see almost all armies in the tropics or equatorial zone use khaki from the Atlantic to the Pacific - from Algeria - Morocco to Indonesia- Vietnam. Not only the British, the French, the Spanish, the Italians - all armies are using khaki. IA is the lone exception among the larger armies that I know of.

4. Reflecting heat as opposed to absorbing that is so important for a soldier or a policeman doing a long spell of duty exposed to the tropical sun. That must have been a prime consideration, and not by coincidence, that all armies and police forces are in khaki or white in case of the police in the tropics.

5. We are discussing Summer SD. There are a variety of other wear - Winter SD, Summer Mess Kit (monkey jacket), Winter Mess Kit (blue patrol), walking out order (bush shirt) and the routine office uniform. The complexion of the person wearing is important. In published photos Gen Bhuyan doesn't look so bad because of a lighter skin, but IA Gen Singh really looks awful.

6. A point regarding the new office uniform. Short sleeves look smart. I hope, however, a long sleeved version is also there. Old soldiers would know that at sun down sleeves would be rolled down as anti-malaria precaution. Exposed arms are somehow mosquitoes' favorite target. (I pity the policemen attired in new uniform by AVM Altaf Chow. The dark color absorbs heat in the day, and the short sleeves attract mosquito at night!)

7. I have also noted the team jersey above. I was not happy to see out T20 team wearing jersey with "Bangladesh" written at the back. All others had their nation proudly displayed from the chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

^^

Can I correct you. British first started to use Khaki in what is now Khyber-Paktunkwa province, Pakistan but was known than as North West Frontier Province. The British Army in South Asia was continously involved in fighting the Pashtuns of the NWFP and the British Red uniform would make ideal target in the semi arid terrain common in Pakistan. It was than the Khaki was adopted by British and in in time all their army went khaki.

If you look at British Army in North Africa in WW2 [ Eygpt, Libya, Tunisia and Algeria ] the Khaki was used, the green Italian uniform and green olive German uniform was changed to Khaki for the Afrika Korps because the region is arid to desert. In Europe though the green - brown was used. Today most European Armies use green, light green to brown mix to reflect the European environment.

In the Middle East Khaki or other similar derivitives are in use again because of the desert environment. Now from what I know Bangladesh is lush green tropical region [ if it is arid or desert please correct me ] therefore logic would translate that the uniform should be green. What colour is your neigbour Burma, Thailand? 

Let your environment dictate the colour. In Pakistan we now use khaki or khaki with dark brown mix to reflect our environment unless of course it is troops in Siachen when they wear white overalls because of the snow.

Just as a note any Eurpean forces operating in or near Pakistan, Afghanistan or Middle EAst still change over to khaki or khaki brown because their home version green would stick out in this part of the world.

So look around your country if the predominant look is arid or desert change to Khaki-brown, if it is lush green change to green, if it is snowy white go for white.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Atanz said:


> ^^
> 
> Can I correct you. British first started to use Khaki in what is now Khyber-Paktunkwa province, Pakistan but was known than as North West Frontier Province. The British Army in South Asia was continously involved in fighting the Pashtuns of the NWFP and the British Red uniform would make ideal target in the semi arid terrain common in Pakistan. It was than the Khaki was adopted by British and in in time all their army went khaki.
> 
> If you look at British Army in North Africa in WW2 [ Eygpt, Libya, Tunisia and Algeria ] the Khaki was used, the green Italian uniform and green olive German uniform was changed to Khaki for the Afrika Korps because the region is arid to desert. In Europe though the green - brown was used. Today most European Armies use green, light green to brown mix to reflect the European environment.
> 
> In the Middle East Khaki or other similar derivitives are in use again because of the desert environment. Now from what I know Bangladesh is lush green tropical region [ if it is arid or desert please correct me ] therefore logic would translate that the uniform should be green. What colour is your neigbour Burma, Thailand?
> 
> Let your environment dictate the colour. In Pakistan we now use khaki or khaki with dark brown mix to reflect our environment unless of course it is troops in Siachen when they wear white overalls because of the snow.
> 
> Just as a note any Eurpean forces operating in or near Pakistan, Afghanistan or Middle EAst still change over to khaki or khaki brown because their home version green would stick out in this part of the world.
> 
> So look around your country if the predominant look is arid or desert change to Khaki-brown, if it is lush green change to green, if it is snowy white go for white.



We are discussing ceremonial dress of the CoAS and other Generals and ranking officers not combat uniform of the troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Other than the color Bangladeshi Army uniform looks nothing like the Indian Army.

Bangladeshi uniform is very clumsy and looks like a glorified fotua Which is fair enough I guess, cause fotua is pretty much the national attire of Bingladesh.


*This looks sharp*





*This looks like a green fotua.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Roybot said:


> Other than the color Bangladeshi Army uniform looks nothing like the Indian Army.
> 
> Bangladeshi uniform is very clumsy and looks like a glorified fotua Which is fair enough I guess, cause fotua is pretty much the national attire of Bingladesh.
> 
> 
> *This looks sharp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sharp selection process for future sharp uniform clad indian men.*



Oh boy.


----------



## Roybot

apo_Asura said:


> Oh boy.



Thats the police, and you don't know if the guy got selected or not.

You get 0/10.

Why you getting mad though, nothing wrong with fotuas am sure you rock one out every now and then?


----------



## Maira La

Roybot said:


> Thats the police, and you don't know if the guy got selected or not.
> 
> You get 0/10.
> 
> Why you getting mad though, nothing wrong with fotuas am sure you rock one out every now and then?



So were you suggesting the indian police look sharp?  I not getting mad bro, just a little bored. ;p


----------



## Roybot

apo_Asura said:


> So were you suggesting the indian police look sharp?  I not getting mad bro, just a little bored. ;p



No we are talking about Army uniforms here. Indian Army=Sharp, BAngladeshi Army= Fotua.


----------



## Maira La

Roybot said:


> No we are talking about Army uniforms here. Indian Army=Sharp, BAngladeshi Army= Fotua.



kk, indian army and police both sharp. But chill! You already admitted fotuas rock. So what's your beef with BD army? ;p


----------



## Roybot

apo_Asura said:


> kk, indian army and police both sharp. But chill! You already admitted fotuas rock. So what's your beef with BD army? ;p



Just pointing out that Indian and Bangladeshi uniform is not all that same after all. And hence our grand plan of making the Bangladeshi Army subservient to the Indian Army by imposing the same uniform failed . We didn't think this one through


----------



## Maira La

Roybot said:


> Just pointing out that Indian and Bangladeshi uniform is not all that same after all. And hence our grand plan of making the Bangladeshi Army subservient to the Indian Army by imposing the same uniform failed . We didn't think this one through



You right bro, I don't agree with Munshi at all. BA uniform and IA uniform are, in general, quite a bit different, though the bodies inside have the same contour.

Talking about uniform and sharpness, I do suggest we both make a radical transformation in our soldiers to match the physique of US soldiers.

*before (i.e. presently):*





*after (someday):*

... please do update me ...






okay im taking this too far!  peace out!


----------



## Roybot

apo_Asura said:


> You right bro, I don't agree with Munshi at all. BA uniform and IA uniform are, in general, quite a bit different, though the bodies inside have the same contour.
> 
> Talking about uniform and sharpness, I do suggest we both make a radical transformation in our soldiers to match the physique of US soldiers.
> 
> *before (i.e. presently):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *after (someday):*
> 
> ... please do update me ...



Thats again Police.

Here's Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

MBI Munshi said:


> Now I hope the Bangladeshis on PDF who were angry *when I vehemently protested our soldiers saluting the Indian CoAS* last year will realize the implications of that single act has led to this.


An idiotic and ignorant comment from a self styled know-it-all! When you know squat about the ethos of* men in uniform*, you should stop your blabbering for a change.

*All men in uniform from whichever country, are required to salute a senior in uniform. *So if a BD Colonel comes to India, he will be saluted by Lt Colonels and below, of the Indian Army.

For your information, *even Indian Army officers used to salute officers of the Pakistan Army who were their seniors in rank even though they were taken as prisoners of war in then East Pakistan and lodged in Indian detention centers. * 

So what's the big deal? Unfortunately, most civilians like you have no idea of the ethos of the militaries across the world. So WTF are you talking about? *One salutes the rank and not the individual*. Period! You should just STFU and stop commenting on military issues that you know nothing about!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

I just saw Munshi's book in Shahabag today! Too bad i wanted to check it, but then i was attacked by two women snake charmer for money! I had to leave the place! I will look for it tomorrow again lol....



apo_Asura said:


> You right bro, I don't agree with Munshi at all. BA uniform and IA uniform are, in general, quite a bit different, though the bodies inside have the same contour.
> 
> Talking about uniform and sharpness, I do suggest we both make a radical transformation in our soldiers to match the physique of US soldiers.
> 
> *before (i.e. presently):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *after (someday):*
> 
> ... please do update me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay im taking this too far!  peace out!


both are police


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> Ok I retract my statement. Infact it does look exactly the same. Why do you think they have done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo, Indian stooge sitting with "Almost Indian" like Army chief.



apo_Asura the uniforms are nearly identical. Even the Indians admit it. From a distance the uniforms are indistinguishable.



OrionHunter said:


> An idiotic and ignorant comment from a self styled know-it-all! When you know squat about the ethos of* men in uniform*, you should stop your blabbering for a change.
> 
> *All men in uniform from whichever country, are required to salute a senior in uniform. *So if a BD Colonel comes to India, he will be saluted by Lt Colonels and below, of the Indian Army.
> 
> For your information, *even Indian Army officers used to salute officers of the Pakistan Army who were their seniors in rank even though they were taken as prisoners of war in then East Pakistan and lodged in Indian detention centers. *
> 
> So what's the big deal? Unfortunately, most civilians like you have no idea of the ethos of the militaries across the world. So WTF are you talking about? *One salutes the rank and not the individual*. Period! You should just STFU and stop commenting on military issues that you know nothing about!



My point was he shouldn't have been invited so that our soldiers had to salute him. After Pilkhana that was an indignity but with this uniform it is a disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> apo_Asura the uniforms are nearly identical. Even the Indians admit it. From a distance the uniforms are indistinguishable.



If you are trying to quote me on this then don't, I have changed my mind now. Bangladesh Army uniform looks like a olive gree fotua.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> If you are trying to quote me on this then don't, I have changed my mind now. Bangladesh Army uniform looks like a olive gree fotua.



As I mentioned that is because of the flashlight from the cameras. In normal light they look almost the same. Look at the photos you put up. The colour is indistinguishable.


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> As I mentioned that is because of the flashlight from the cameras. In normal light they look almost the same. Look at the photos you put up. The colour is indistinguishable.



Am not even talking about the color, Indian Army officers wear a shirt with their jackets, Bangladeshi officers don't. Other than the color there is nothing similar.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Am not even talking about the color,* Indian Army officers wear a shirt with their jackets, Bangladeshi officers don't.* Other than the color there is nothing similar.



Not necessarily. The _fatwa_ you are talking about it part of the summer outfit. 










Whereas the shirt and tie is worn during winter seasons:




^This is the old khaki uniform. 

Wearing all that during summer is not comfortable. Hence the difference in attire. Many military around the world do that. Particularly the ones with varied seasons.


----------



## Roybot

Zabaniya said:


> Not necessarily. The _fatwa_ you are talking about it part of the summer outfit.



Well its not the same then is it?

Cause this is the summer uniform for Indian Army.


----------



## Zabaniyah

No! _Fatwa_ for the wins!!


----------



## Kinetic

MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -




Insecurity of the razakars.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Kinetic said:


> Insecurity of the razakars.



You had to dig this 2012 thread up just to say that! I wonder who is really insecure here.


----------



## Kinetic

MBI Munshi said:


> You had to dig this 2012 thread up just to say that! I wonder who is really insecure here.



I found it funny. In a dress change you find India. Go to a doc and take some medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Kinetic said:


> I found it funny. In a dress change you find India. Go to a doc and take some medicine.



Yea I know every time I get active on PDF you Indians get nervous .... Take a pill.


----------



## PoKeMon

MBI Munshi said:


> Yea I know every time I get active on PDF you Indians get nervous .... Take a pill.



How many copies sold?

And dont count the one you yourself bought.


----------



## Jamwal's

What's wrong in emulating the dress,work culture etc of their Liberators,they should feel fortunate in doing so.

Take pride in that we are not your masters but benefactor.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

PoKeMon said:


> How many copies sold?
> 
> And dont count the one you yourself bought.



You Indians really need to buy a new record ...


----------



## arif hamza

C


MBI Munshi said:


> Sadly I see my thesis in The India Doctrine now coming true. Not by physical violence and aggression but by insipid and gradual steps led by our so-called leaders gifting away our sovereignty and national pride -
> 
> Please compare the photos and the uniforms used by the CoAS of India and Bangladesh in 2007 and what we are seeing now -


Could you please upload back the images ? I can't see any thing !



harpoon said:


> Don't know about Soviets, but Nazi uniforms were really badass. I doesn't matter how much you hate them, you cannot but appreciate their sense of style


No surprise ! as they were designed by hugo boss !


----------

